# Can We Bareboat Charter in BVI's?



## Cwhit767

Hi,
I've been reading through some of the threads about bareboating in the BVI's. It's something my wife and I, along with our 11 year old son would absolutely love to do when he gets out of school in June 2015. We've heard so many great things about the area for sailing (Sailor's Paradise, etc.!).

Okay, so here is my very humble admittance to our lesser experience level. Wife and I are both ASA 101 certified as of September of this year. Since then, we've sailed only about 30 hours on a Catalina 22, in winds ranging from almost nothing to 18kts gusting to 25 on a choppy bay. My son also loves being on the boat and working/learning as crew and would love to spend a week out on a nice 30 something sized boat. We'll continue sailing the 22 a few more times before next summer, but that's the largest boat that's available to us for now. Prior to learning to sail, I've got several hundred hours in mid 30's motor cruisers. My wife and I are also both 20+ year airline pilots - which means nothing except that we have a very healthy respect and an understanding of changing winds and weather patterns. Also, that I'd like to think it makes us more conservative in our approach (pardon the pun) to this.

So while I don't mind having a hired Captain for a day or so, we really don't want to spend a week with someone else on the boat. Am I being unrealistic to expect a charter company to give us a boat for a week at this experience level? Is it even smart? How else can I get the experience, if I don't charter?

Sunsail and Conch are two names of charter companies I've been down there. Any opinions on these or others would great be appreciated.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## outbound

Please don't. Place is very crowded. Folks run gensets and play loud music to the wee hours of the morning. Folks don't respect rules of the road or just don't know them. They run their catamarans at hull speed through the mooring fields and anchorages. It's too hot and humid down here. Lots of places where you need 200plus feet to get 5 to 1. There are no pump outs. Its hard to go east. 
How about chartering in Turkey. Beautiful place. Your son will experience a new culture.,won't see as many entitled rude people as in BVIs. 
Oh well you're coming anyway. Have fun.


----------



## snmhanson

I think a little more experience and credentials wouldn't be a bad idea. Though it is generally pretty easy sailing down there, things can and will go wrong and you need to know how to deal with it when it happens. Also, moving up to a larger charter boat from a 22 footer will have its own challenges. Greater forces, different systems, and you can't man-handle it like you can a smaller boat to name a few.

What I would recommend is to schedule a trip and hire an ASA certified captain to take you through ASA 104. Should be able to accomplish it within the first few days of your charter and then you can be on your own for the remaining days. Our first trip we spent the entire ten days with an ASA captain (as well as another couple we had never met) and had a great time. We've made ten trips since then and our next trip is also June of 2015. Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## nolatom

I think you could do it after a half day with a captain. Basic ASA plus 30 hours of real sailing time is more than many down there will have had. Plus your powerboat time, and your aircraft piloting, which means you will understand airfoils and angle of attack when sailing upwind, plus weather and navigation knowledge. A big sloop has the same sailing principles as a small sloop, just greater forces and greater inertia, you will adapt. Really use that captain, ask lots of questions, maybe give an extra tip for his/her cell number that you could call like AAA when/if you have a question or a problem. 

Is it crowded nowadays and full of yahoos? I dunno, I did it like 35 years ago with a bunch of prep school students on spring break, my wife and I (mid-20s then) were the sailing/chaperone "adults" on a 42' sloop out of Charlotte Amalie. Recipe for disaster, right? Actually it was fun, the kids learned a lot, and we enjoyed the sailing, the venue, and even the kids too. I think you'll do okay and have a wonderful time. And if you beat east (monohull preferred, at least for me) instead of motoring directly into it with luffing main only, or no sail up at all, then you're officially not a yahoo. ;-)


----------



## Cwhit767

Gents,
Thanks for the replies. Especially, "Outbound" - I think he's trying to keep the place a secret...Too late! I feel the same about Florida "Snowbirds"! But living in FL does have it's advantages in winter, so still a lot of time (to sail more) between now and next summer. Perhaps I'll also work on furthering my ASA creds, there's a great school nearby for that.

Re: the Yahoos...Last week, sailing 2.5 miles back to the dock with a steady 15 kts coming right at us and we had to be back by 4:30 to make it to a social gathering, my wife suggested we start the outboard and just motor the rest of the way in. I said not before we get close to the docks, otherwise that's not sailing. So we beat to and although I was checking my watch constantly, we made it to the dock at 4:25! No yahoo here (at least as far as that goes!).

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## captainmurph

You should have little or no problems as long as you are conservative and plan your activities like mooring, anchoring or docking carefully. When we made our first bareboat trip to BVI in 1999, I had only sailed my Catalina 25 extensively in Lake Michigan.

Handling a larger boat is mostly different due to the intertia present when you are approaching a mooring or dock. Make sure you know how to reef the main and headsail before you leave the dock. Most who are new to sailing in that area don't understand that squalls can come through that can cause real problems if you have too much sail up.

Make sure you become a regular at TravelTalkOnline and don't hesitate to ask questions there. You will find a wealth of information.

I've used Sunsail six times and ProValor twice. While the ability to use the pool at Sunsail's base is very nice for your first night, you'll find the overall value is higher and cost is lower with ProValor.

Murph

S/V Amalia
1965 Cal 30
Muskegon, MI


----------



## kiprichard

Just got back. Highly recommend Conch.


----------



## capecodda

Chris,

IMHO compared to what I've seen in the BVI's you are way over qualified. If you can navigate, grab a mooring, and anchor a boat you are an expert by BVI standards. Take a captain for half a day and go, they definitely will be done with you. Much easier than flying planes, only 2 dimensions, no ATC chatter, and always VFR down there.

One other thing, you usually get what you pay for. The lower cost charter companies tend to have boats with more mechanical problems and less support, YMMV. No FAA annuals required, like renting a plane from a bad FBO.

Have fun!


----------



## FarCry

Rather than ask on this forum whether you have the credentials to charter a boat, why not ask the charter company you would like to use? Most companies will have you fill out a simple resume and respond to you based upon that information. There are some companies that are apparently willing to hand the keys over to nearly anyone. There are other charter companies that take every single customer out and have them raise the sails and tack at least twice to confirm they actual know something about sailing. I've had great success with pilots when I've been doing instructional work. They learn quickly and already have an excellent understanding of lift from an airfoil. They also appreciate the "check list" concept which seems to eliminate many of the problems some less experienced sailors encounter.

Some on the forums like to say how easy the local waters are and that can be true. Every year there are some major accidents. You don't want to be this guy! https://www.facebook.com/SeaTowVirginIslands


----------



## bvander66

BVIs have lots of companies, sunsail, moorings are two big ones.
my suggestion, talk with Ed Hamilton, he is an experianced charter broker who deals with many companies in many locatios around the world. Their team can take you skills, desires and budget and find a great biat for you. Excellent option for neophytes to bareboat chartering.


----------



## Cwhit767

FarCry said:


> Some on the forums like to say how easy the local waters are and that can be true. Every year there are some major accidents. You don't want to be this guy! https://www.facebook.com/SeaTowVirginIslands


No, you're right, I don't. And your advice is sound.

Thanks for all the help gents. I've emailed a few of the companies to find out more, but I like the idea of at least having a captain check us out for a day or so before turning us loose. Maybe it is easy down there....until it's not! I feel quite capable, so does my wife, but this is about the safety of our family, so of course we'll try to do it right.

Thx!
Chris


----------



## Cwhit767

capecodda said:


> Chris,
> 
> IMHO compared to what I've seen in the BVI's you are way over qualified. If you can navigate, grab a mooring, and anchor a boat you are an expert by BVI standards. Take a captain for half a day and go, they definitely will be done with you. Much easier than flying planes, only 2 dimensions, no ATC chatter, and always VFR down there.
> 
> One other thing, you usually get what you pay for. The lower cost charter companies tend to have boats with more mechanical problems and less support, YMMV. No FAA annuals required, like renting a plane from a bad FBO.
> 
> Have fun!


And no FAA ramp checks either! Lol. Thanks...


----------



## Minnewaska

Ed Hamilton is a great suggestion. They will know which companies are most likely to accept your experience and/or require the least dual.


----------



## outbound

I've never chartered but have had many opportunities to watch the charter boats. From what I can abstract.
During busy periods ( school vacations) charter boats seem stricter in whom they will release a boat too as they are fairly certain they will have all their boats out making money. The whole area is much more crowded and less fun with more difficulty finding room for the night.
The motorboat catamarans seem the most inconsiderate of others. Playing loud music at night or running generators all night to feed their air conditioners. If you hear halyards slapping its fair to assume its a charter. But the catamaran sailboats are a close second. Best is if you can anchor (not moor) near other private boats
Some charter folks are a delight. They tend to own their own boats at home and use their own boats for cruising extensively. Having been on the other end they are polite in a mooring field and kno0wledgeable when sailing.
If you don't have experience with sailing in a strong breeze don't come here while the Christmas winds are blowing. You may get overwhelmed dealing with the complexities of a larger boat and the judgment required in stronger winds. If schedule only allows charter during the Christmas winds remember:
Don't pull up sail while you are at anchor or on a ball. Wait until you leave and have sea room. Both to be less hard on your sails and to be better able to judge what's needed.
It's easier to shake out a reef then put one in.
Its easier to helm if your boat is balanced.
You are cruising not racing.
Aim for the stern of a crossing boat until you are certain you will not interfere with each other.
Be anchored or moored by 3p.


----------



## TakeFive

outbound said:


> ...Best is if you can anchor (not moor) near other private boats...


While I think OP has enough experience to successfully charter, I'm not so sure his level of cruising experience is at a point where I would recommend overnight anchoring in environmentally sensitive areas with coral reefs. Rather than worrying about selecting appropriate bottom conditions and dealing with swell and fetch, I'd suggest he just pay for a mooring ball each night. It takes a lot of headaches and risk factors out of the equation.


----------



## Cwhit767

outbound said:


> I've never chartered but have had many opportunities to watch the charter boats. From what I can abstract.
> During busy periods ( school vacations) charter boats seem stricter in whom they will release a boat too as they are fairly certain they will have all their boats out making money. The whole area is much more crowded and less fun with more difficulty finding room for the night.
> The motorboat catamarans seem the most inconsiderate of others. Playing loud music at night or running generators all night to feed their air conditioners. If you hear halyards slapping its fair to assume its a charter. But the catamaran sailboats are a close second. Best is if you can anchor (not moor) near other private boats
> Some charter folks are a delight. They tend to own their own boats at home and use their own boats for cruising extensively. Having been on the other end they are polite in a mooring field and kno0wledgeable when sailing.
> If you don't have experience with sailing in a strong breeze don't come here while the Christmas winds are blowing. You may get overwhelmed dealing with the complexities of a larger boat and the judgment required in stronger winds. If schedule only allows charter during the Christmas winds remember:
> Don't pull up sail while you are at anchor or on a ball. Wait until you leave and have sea room. Both to be less hard on your sails and to be better able to judge what's needed.
> It's easier to shake out a reef then put one in.
> Its easier to helm if your boat is balanced.
> You are cruising not racing.
> Aim for the stern of a crossing boat until you are certain you will not interfere with each other.
> Be anchored or moored by 3p.


Agreed. We used to cruise down in the FL Keys on our old 34 motor yacht (yes, I WAS once a motor guy, but now I've felt the breeze and I'm not going back!). We experienced all those issues from other boaters that you mentioned, but we always tried (I think successfully), to be considerate of other boats out in the field.

I would definitely not raise sail in a mooring or anchorage area - I've seen it done though...quite comical, except for the boats they bang into. That will not be us! We're not loud music people, and keep mostly to ourselves except when more social occasions arise. We are more the type to try and lend a hand, rather than get in people's way. Also, have no fear, we're not coming for Christmas or any other major holiday. For us it will be early in June, if at all.

If we were to ever be a nuisance to other boaters, private or otherwise, it would be a first! We have a very healthy respect for the marine environment, safety, security and are considerate by nature. We're doing our best to obtain as much experience as we can with our schedule and what's available to us here. Hopefully, I'll be able to get ASA 103 & 104 done over the winter, but time on the water is more important I think (even it's just on the C-22).

In my emails with Conch, Sunsail, Ed Hamilton, I mentioned my willingness to hire a captain for the first day and/or go with a flotilla option. So far, I've only heard back from Conch. I don't know the pros and cons of each of these outfits (or others), and would appreciate any guidance there as well. Are they rated anywhere?

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## ccriders

Chris,
My only charter was with Conch last May and found them to be a pleasant and efficient operation. Their boats are a little older but the systems work and they are clean.
I think in June your most daunting issues will be anchoring, but then considering the damage so many anchors can do to the seabed, we just planned on the cost of a mooring ball every night save one when we used a marina. If you are not ashore for the party in the evening, then you can find a mooring ball away from the noisers and enjoy your evening. We even had one bay to ourselves and enjoyed the wildlife, swimming, sunset...
Also, I planned our trip so that I could sail the entire Drake's Channel southwest to northeast just for the fun of a long romp windward. I discovered sailing in deep water is much more enjoyable than in shallow bay water where short steep chop can get annoying.
All the above advice is good, save the "don't go", which was probably meant for the winter crush.
Oh, and one of the best parts of the trip was the flight on a Cape Air Cessna 440 from Puerto Rico to Tortola. Just awesome - a couple of greenies in the back - but it really prepped us for sailing. Just the boarding process changed the mood from big business to island time - liming as they say.
Enjoy your trip and do whatever it takes to make it happen.
John


----------



## BoxedUp

Hi Chris,

Before our first charter in the BVI, I had similar experience as you but had also completed the ASA103 Basic Coastal Cruising course. I also had crewed with a delivery skipper a couple of times and that gave me the feel of larger boats than what I had been sailing. 

As others have said, some charter companies only require a credit card as sailing certification and it will be evident when you're down there who is who. For the 3 of you, I would recommend nothing smaller than a 36 for accommodations and tankage considerations for a 1 week charter.

If you can complete the AS103 before your charter, you should have no problem and if having a captain on board gives you piece of mind then go for it. We had joined a flotilla for our 1st charter and found that to be a great experience and had a great time. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Sal Paradise

Chris -

Keep us posted on what you find out and who you deal with. 

BTW, I have a son who is a commercial pilot working towards ATP -he has no formal training in sailing but I'd rather sail with that kid than just about anyone. He's a stone cold natural at both.


----------



## outbound

Chris you have the right attitude and spirit. 
Come on down


----------



## Cwhit767

Sal Paradise said:


> Chris -
> 
> Keep us posted on what you find out and who you deal with.
> 
> BTW, I have a son who is a commercial pilot working towards ATP -he has no formal training in sailing but I'd rather sail with that kid than just about anyone. He's a stone cold natural at both.


Thanks Sal,
And good luck to your son. Seems like yesterday (1987-89), I was doing the same thing. Timing is everything and it sounds like he's right where he should be as the industry is getting ready to retire many and shortages are predicted. I got a young start and still have about 14 years to go, but the indications are all there for the future prospects!

Many similarities on the experience issue though. Id gladly give up some of my 25K flying hours for a few quality sailing hours. Or rather, I wish I got into this when I was younger. Oh well, gotta start somewhere!

BTW...Love the "Captain Obvious" avatar. Great choice!

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Cwhit767

outbound said:


> Chris you have the right attitude and spirit.
> Come on down


I appreciate that - thanks. Hopefully we will and become somewhat regulars. My wife keeps asking...when....when....when?


----------



## Cwhit767

ccriders said:


> Chris,
> My only charter was with Conch last May and found them to be a pleasant and efficient operation. Their boats are a little older but the systems work and they are clean.
> I think in June your most daunting issues will be anchoring, but then considering the damage so many anchors can do to the seabed, we just planned on the cost of a mooring ball every night save one when we used a marina. If you are not ashore for the party in the evening, then you can find a mooring ball away from the noisers and enjoy your evening. We even had one bay to ourselves and enjoyed the wildlife, swimming, sunset...
> Also, I planned our trip so that I could sail the entire Drake's Channel southwest to northeast just for the fun of a long romp windward. I discovered sailing in deep water is much more enjoyable than in shallow bay water where short steep chop can get annoying.
> All the above advice is good, save the "don't go", which was probably meant for the winter crush.
> Oh, and one of the best parts of the trip was the flight on a Cape Air Cessna 440 from Puerto Rico to Tortola. Just awesome - a couple of greenies in the back - but it really prepped us for sailing. Just the boarding process changed the mood from big business to island time - liming as they say.
> Enjoy your trip and do whatever it takes to make it happen.
> John


Thanks John,
Considering overall costs of the trip, a little extra for the mooring ball is nothing. When available I will use them! At least as far as anchoring goes, I do have experience (from our motoring days). I hate dropping hooks anywhere near reefs or sea beds, and try to avoid as much as possible. Sounds to me from what the general consensus is, you've got to get in early (before 2pm) at the more popular spots. Don't know if that also applies in June (lower season) or all year round. In any case, we'll pay attention to that. But I do know how to set a hook properly if needed, and assuming their anchors and rodes are appropriate.

Might save the Drake's Channel passage for a future trip. Sounds like fun!

I actually used to fly several of the 400 series Cessna's back in the day. Great stable platforms...I hope I don't get sick!uke


----------



## outbound

It's illegal to anchor anywhere you might injury a reef. Surprisingly this area is kind of like Maine. There is deep water then no water in many places. 
Still if you find a spot on west or south side of a small island by yourself you can make believe you're captain Blood or captain Ron depending on your tastes and the sunsets are majestic.
Bye need to drain some painkillers with the bride


----------



## magdiego

Cwhit767 said:


> Sounds to me from what the general consensus is, you've got to get in early (before 2pm) at the more popular spots. Don't know if that also applies in June (lower season) or all year round. In any case, we'll pay attention to that.


We did a charter last summer in late June/early July. Our goal was to be hooked up by 3 pm, and we had no trouble getting a mooring ball anywhere, except for Cane Garden Bay. We got the second to last functional mooring ball around 2 pm, then watched the race for the last one. That was on a July 4th weekend, and CGB was filled with the 'Puerto Rican Navy'.

BTW, we were worried about our experience level as well, but we had a checkout skipper for a few hours, and went over the parts we were most concerned about (reefing, mooring, and motoring the catamaran - all our experience was on monohulls). After that we were fine.


----------



## TakeFive

Cwhit767 said:


> ...In my emails with Conch, Sunsail, Ed Hamilton, I mentioned my willingness to hire a captain for the first day and/or go with a flotilla option...


I recommend working with Ed Hamilton. You'll get the same price (maybe lower, since the may find discounts you weren't otherwise eligible for, like a repeat customer discount that the agency gets). You'll get more clout with the charter company if something goes wrong, because they get repeat business from the broker. Based on my experience, you'll also get more comprehensive trip insurance, for as little as half the premium that you would pay to the charter company for their policy. You'll also get a free copy of the Scott's cruising guide from them, which retails for about $40.

But if you're going to use Hamilton, or any broker for that matter, you really shouldn't be emailing the charter companies yourself. That's the broker's job. And from the perspective of the charter company, some of them might say, "Why should I pay a broker's commission if you came to us yourself first?" That's exactly what realtors do all the time. I'm not sure if chartering is as cutthroat as the realty business, but it will be more appropriate if you decide, right now, whether you're going to use a broker or go directly to the charterers yourself.

Some people have had difficulty getting to Hamilton through their website. I'd suggest that you call on the phone for your first contact. Chances are after talking to them for 5 minutes, you'll be zeroed in on one or two companies that are best for you.


----------



## Cwhit767

TakeFive said:


> ...But if you're going to use Hamilton, or any broker for that matter, you really shouldn't be emailing the charter companies yourself. That's the broker's job. And from the perspective of the charter company, some of them might say, "Why should I pay a broker's commission if you came to us yourself first?" That's exactly what realtors do all the time. I'm not sure if chartering is as cutthroat as the realty business, but it will be more appropriate if you decide, right now, whether you're going to use a broker or go directly to the charterers yourself.


Thanks...I would agree with that in general. When I first sent emails, I had a list of 3 charter company names. I was not aware of the "brokerage option" at the time, and didn't hear about Ed Hamilton Co, until coming to this forum. Anyhow, the emails I sent out were very general and vague on details (we're not even sure ourselves yet of specific dates, etc.). They were more just a request of experience level requirements.  But I've since read through Hamilton's literature and like what I'm reading, so for now I think we'll pursue that option and see what they come up with. As for the contacts already made, I think it would be hard for "abc charter" to say that because I emailed them asking about experience, they will now only deal with me directly. They'd lose that argument and a charter in the end. But that's good advice, so thanks for pointing that out, and won't direct contact any others for now!

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## SansaBoat

I had less experience than you, and a short phone call to the charter company satisfied their need for my sailing experience. I found it to be easy sailing, and only had two anchoring concerns (I had little anchoring experience), so I dove down and checked my anchor.

I'd also pick up a mooring ball when you can. Much better night sleep!

I also recommend getting to the popular anchorages earlier in the day to avoid having to anchor out in deeper water (Jost van Dyke and Cooper Island were the ones where we showed up late in the afternoon, and had to work a bit to get a good bite on the anchor).

Drink a painkiller for me when you are there.


----------



## Cwhit767

SansaBoat said:


> I had less experience than you, and a short phone call to the charter company satisfied their need for my sailing experience. I found it to be easy sailing, and only had two anchoring concerns (I had little anchoring experience), so I dove down and checked my anchor.
> 
> I'd also pick up a mooring ball when you can. Much better night sleep!
> 
> I also recommend getting to the popular anchorages earlier in the day to avoid having to anchor out in deeper water (Jost van Dyke and Cooper Island were the ones where we showed up late in the afternoon, and had to work a bit to get a good bite on the anchor).
> 
> Drink a painkiller for me when you are there.


Yes, I remember the sleepless nights worrying about my anchor, or the boats nearby. Will try for the mooring balls whenever possible.

You got it on the painkillers. I think I'll have to drink to a few of you guys here for your help.....after mooring of course!

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Jiminri

Cwhit767 said:


> As for the contacts already made, I think it would be hard for "abc charter" to say that because I emailed them asking about experience, they will now only deal with me directly.


At least one of the big charter outfits (maybe Sunsail?) had a sailing experience questionnaire you could fill out on their web site. Based on your responses, it automatically generated their assessment of your skill level and readiness to charter.


----------



## wing-it

Cwhit767 , Anyone sharing a cat ?
Hi. These Cats seem big and expensive for 2 people.
Maybe you can consider sharing the expense with another like minded couple. 
We operate a Sea Plane base from out home and are looking at Cats in the Carib as well.
I did Navy aviation around the world twice at sea off a carrier.
I think most of us flying or sailing enjoy Weather and all things Wind and Water.
I own a Tooling co. 35 yrs and made my own boat props to Helo parts.
All our varying experiences can help a small group be safer more prepared.
I rented small cats and gear in the south pacific.non drinking or smoking.
Anyone tried this with strangers ? Scary I guess. We winter Tampa Fla.
happy day


----------



## BoxedUp

wing-it said:


> Hi. These Cats seem big and expensive for 2 people.
> Maybe you can consider sharing the expense with another like minded couple.


Most couples (2 people) will charter a monohull. Sharing the expense with a like minded couple is a good idea but spending a week or so with one other couple you really don't know very well, in close quarters, even if on a cat, can be a disaster. OTOH, take those same like minded couples and put them on a crewed charter with a few other couples and it can be great experience.


----------



## TakeFive

BoxedUp said:


> Most couples (2 people) will charter a monohull. Sharing the expense with a like minded couple is a good idea but spending a week or so with one other couple you really don't know very well, in close quarters, even if on a cat, can be a disaster. OTOH, take those same like minded couples and put them on a crewed charter with a few other couples and it can be great experience.


I've thought about going in with a few other couples to charter a big cat. I can't bring myself to do it, because of all the risks of compatibility. People can act unpredictably on boats, especially if they're not experienced. Many people will consume vastly larger (or smaller) quantities of alcohol, leading to tension between people. It's just too risky to put people together on a high-cost vacation unless you really know how they will behave.

If you have a group of close friends that you've vacationed with in beach homes and other vacation destinations, then you can do a cat together because you know how you'll all behave when thrown together for a whole week. You're taking your past experience and moving it onto a tropical marine setting. But unless you have that high level of familiarity with the other couples, there's too much at risk going in together on a cat IMO.


----------



## FarCry

Why put a large group together on a large cat? Why not two couples on a small cat like a FP36? Each couple in essence has their own mono(hull). Many couples, as in 2 persons, charter FP Mahe every year. It is my personal favorite cat to sail. Points incredibly well, main is light enough that I can raise in without a winch and the layout makes it very easy to singlehand if others wish to relax on the trampoline.


----------



## Maine Sail

TakeFive said:


> I've thought about going in with a few other couples to charter a big cat. I can't bring myself to do it, because of all the risks of compatibility. People can act unpredictably on boats, especially if they're not experienced. Many people will consume vastly larger (or smaller) quantities of alcohol, leading to tension between people. It's just too risky to put people together on a high-cost vacation unless you really know how they will behave.
> 
> If you have a group of close friends that you've vacationed with in beach homes and other vacation destinations, then you can do a cat together because you know how you'll all behave when thrown together for a whole week. You're taking your past experience and moving it onto a tropical marine setting. But unless you have that high level of familiarity with the other couples, there's too much at risk going in together on a cat IMO.


We just came back from a week on a cat with good friends and their kids. Four adults and three kids. Zero issues, no arguing, no fights, kids were exceptionally well behaved and we just had FUN!!

Do keep in mind that a bare boat is a very, very expensive vacation. We finalized our expenditures yesterday and for the 7 of us, on a 42 foot cat, flying from the North East, it was a tad over 15k... We also tacked on a couple of days at Nanny Cay after the charter which allowed me to get some work done and the kids and adults to wind down. None of us wanted to go straight from the charter check out procedure to 15+ hours of travel in the same day. Also consider a no international surcharge credit card. We have one just for international travel. Most cards tack on at least 3% for every foreign transaction... I had $550.05 on my card just at Foxy's Taboo..... A 3% surcharge on top of that would have added an additional $16.50...

The key is to know your friends......


----------



## Minnewaska

MS, the BVI are all in US dollars. I don't think an international card is necessary. No surcharge that I ever recall. 

As far as foreign currencies, that surcharge can be, in some case, better than the awful exchange rate that some cards provide. In other words, some cards say no charge, but then discount the exchange rate by more than 3%. And the client thinks they got a deal.


----------



## Maine Sail

Minnewaska said:


> MS, the BVI are all in US dollars. I don't think an international card is necessary. No surcharge that I ever recall.
> 
> As far as foreign currencies, that surcharge can be, in some case, better than the awful exchange rate that some cards provide. In other words, some cards say no charge, but then discount the exchange rate by more than 3%. And the client thinks they got a deal.


I know the BVI is USD but my buddy Jay, whom I traveled with, got whacked with transaction fees. I can't recall his credit card issuer but even though it was USD they still boned him...


----------



## BoxedUp

Maine Sail said:


> I had *$550.05* on my card just at Foxy's Taboo....
> 
> The key is to know your friends......


I'd like to become your friend...



Minnewaska said:


> MS, the BVI are all in US dollars. I don't think an international card is necessary. No surcharge that I ever recall.





Maine Sail said:


> I know the BVI is USD but my buddy Jay, whom I traveled with, got whacked with transaction fees. I can't recall his credit card issuer but even though it was USD they still boned him...


This is absolutely correct. Even though the BVI currency is USD, a foreign transaction fee will be applied unless your credit card issuer waives the fees. That's why we carry a CapitalOne card. What's in your wallet?

...and as for the American Express Card, you can leave home without it since I've found most establishments in the BVI won't accept them.


----------



## SVAuspicious

Minnewaska said:


> MS, the BVI are all in US dollars. I don't think an international card is necessary. No surcharge that I ever recall.


Maine Sail is correct. Many cards charge international transaction fees outside the US even if the transaction is in US dollars.


----------



## Maine Sail

BoxedUp said:


> I'd like to become your friend...
> 
> This is absolutely correct. Even though the BVI currency is USD, a foreign transaction fee will be applied unless your credit card issuer waives the fees. That's why we carry a CapitalOne card. What's in your wallet?
> 
> ...and as for the American Express Card, you can leave home without it since I've found most establishments in the BVI won't accept them.


The Capitol One card is good, my sister uses one..

We chose a Bank of America Travel Rewards card (BankAmericard Travel Rewards) after talking with my brother who works overseas and travels the world regularly for business. Exchange has always been spot on (I check it), no annual fee, no foreign transactions fees. At last check my brother hit nearly 35 countries in the last two years and has never had an issue with this card nor any fees.

You will want to hit the BoA web site and let them know where you'll be, other wise they may shut it down temporarily. They are very on-top of fraud...

It has proven to be a good card for travel and has been accepted everywhere we've been, that takes credit cards.

As for American Express mine collect dust. IMHO they are a dying breed and they offer me nothing other than lots of "We don't take American Express" comments...... Big business has been moving away from American Express too and even here in the USA Discover and American Express are not accepted at many places... Stick with Visa or Mastercard and you are good world wide... Amercian Express & Dicsover, good luck....


----------



## GeorgeB

A couple of questions from another BVI newbe. That $15k, did that include transportation costs? How much cash should we bring and in what denominations? We will be in the BVI this winter and I’m trying to figure out budgets. So, I need to inquire at Wells Fargo if my Visa puts on an international transaction fee? Does the BofA card carry a monthly fee? What kind of anchoring opportunities are there at Scrub Island? I see that there is a small marina there – is it connected to the Marriott Resort?


----------



## FarCry

GeorgeB, the standard answer about how many $$'s to bring has always been, "bring half the clothes and double the cash you think you need". It really comes down to how much do you intend to eat, drink and buy ashore after you provision. Some can get along with $30/day/person and others can't do it with $300. I can't add anything about CC fees that hasn't already been covered. 
Yes there are places to anchor near Scrub. You can also grab a mooring ball at Marina Cay if you prefer. Yes Scrub is related to Marriott. Be prepared to pay a "resort" fee at Scrub if not staying in their marina or on shore unless you are going there for dinner at night. Typically they will hit you up if visiting during daylight hours. Like most things here, consistency is consistently inconsistent! The resort fees are a prime example. I've never been charged....
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## BoxedUp

GeorgeB said:


> A couple of questions from another BVI newbe. That $15k, did that include transportation costs? How much cash should we bring and in what denominations? We will be in the BVI this winter and I'm trying to figure out budgets.


Everyone's travel plans are different. Some fly into Beef Island, some ferry from St. Thomas, etc. We've done both and ferrying in from St. Thomas is about 1/2 the cost from the NY Metro area than flying into Beef Island. But, you definitely have to allow extra travel time if ferrying since the ferries operate on "island time". Especially on your return trip when you have to make a plane @ Cyril King Airport. If ferrying, I would suggest to return to St. Thomas the day before your scheduled flight.

As for figuring out budgets, do you plan on provisioning for every meal on board or dining in restaurants? Everything costs more in the BVI compared to mainland USA. Lots of different parameters for budgeting depending on your preferences. You can get a good idea of charter & provisioning costs from websites like Sunsail & Riteway Food Markets.

You'll need cash for overnight mooring fees which are about $25/night. Almost all restaurants and bars take credit cards (no American Express) and I usually pay cash at the small local markets for fill in provisioning. How much cash you should bring is arbitrary unless you're chartering a mega yacht like in the reality show "Below Decks" (which is really not so real since I found out they cast the crew) and the principle charterer hands over a tip envelope containing $20K!


----------



## Maine Sail

GeorgeB said:


> A couple of questions from another BVI newbe. That $15k, did that include transportation costs? How much cash should we bring and in what denominations? We will be in the BVI this winter and I'm trying to figure out budgets. So, I need to inquire at Wells Fargo if my Visa puts on an international transaction fee? Does the BofA card carry a monthly fee? What kind of anchoring opportunities are there at Scrub Island? I see that there is a small marina there - is it connected to the Marriott Resort?


Yes that was the full monte. We've not yet broken it out in terms of frivolous stuff to non-frivolous.

I took $1300.00 in 20's, 10's and 5's for tips, moorings and non credit card places. = Gone

My buddy Jay brought $1100.00 cash = Gone

After everything was paid, in regards to the boat and air travel, I put another $3060.00 on the credit card and Jay had $2970.00. Fuel, ice, additional provisions at Sopers, two paddle boards, two additional nights at Nanny Cay, taxis, private water taxis, BVI exit tax etc. etc. etc... The BVI's are very good ate getting money from you...

Provisioning was about $1400.00 for seven plus we ate out approx once per day. Every meal was $300.00 - $400.00 for 4 adults and three kids under 11 and we did not go fancy just burgers, sandwiches, salads, apps and drinks. Burgers are $15.00 to $22.00!! The gift shops will hit your wallet too. The wives hit Cooper Island and Foxy's pretty hard and the kids hit Sidney's Peace & Love on Jost pretty hard too......

All I am saying is don't expect this to be an _inexpensive_ vacation. If you go into thinking that, it could be miserable as your wallet bleeds....

We fully planned on 14.5k+/- so we were within a grand. Well worth what the kids & adults got from it.

The kids saw dolphins, sea turtles, swam with barracuda & nurse sharks, & rays, dove on reefs, found, and dove on, live Conch, bought conch shells ready to blow at North Sound and had a Conchcert for the parents.

They also snorkeled into into caves and had Prickely Pear island all to themselves for 6+ hours... They all learned to how to sail a cat, how to dive off the hard top and into the water, got air in the dinghy out at a reef where you could wave jump (they really loved this). They also swam in from the Baths & did the caves & swam back. They then swam in from the boat at Cooper, opened a bar tab on our boats name, and ordered food & virgin drinks all by them selves (two 8 year olds and one 10 year old). They also swam into Sandy Cay and got pummeled by the waves & loved every minute of it.. Coconut Pete (8 year olds trip nickname) drove the water taxi from St. John all the way to Red Hook and worked the throttle too (water taxi guy was a very cool ex pat)! All in all they think Disney is lame now!!

If you have kids this is an exceptional trip. If you have adults only the BVI may not be the most exciting but is certainly relaxing sailing and piece of cake navigating.

We also brought iPads for the kids and I ripped movies onto a wifi hard drive. They were so tired at the end of each day they only watched 1 movie the entire trip..

Our boat had _free_ wifi (not really free of course) and it worked marginally well. We all turned off cellular service because we were on vacation....


----------



## BoxedUp

farcry said:


> bring half the clothes


+1


----------



## Maine Sail

BoxedUp said:


> Everyone's travel plans are different. Some fly into Beef Island, some ferry from St. Thomas, etc. We've done both and ferrying in from St. Thomas is about 1/2 the cost from the NY Metro area than flying into Beef Island. But, you definitely have to allow extra travel time if ferrying since the ferries operate on "island time". Especially on your return trip when you have to make a plane @ Cyril King Airport. If ferrying, I would suggest to return to St. Thomas the day before your scheduled flight.


We chose a private water taxi and it was only $20.00 more per person than the Fast Ferry. He picked us up at 10:30 am from Sopers then we went to St. John for customs, which literally took 4 minutes, then to Red Hook and then a cab to the airport on St. Thomas. We made our flight with more than 1:45 to spare... The private water taxi was a small wave piercing catamaran with twin Yamaha outboards and it scooted along at about 25 knots. They can no longer pick you up at the charter docks, which they used to do, due to a Governmental change about 1 month ago. Apparently they are trying to drive more business to the islands taxi cabs thus you need to now exit from Sopers customs or Road Town customs...

Still if not flying into Beef the private water taxis out of Red Hook are the bomb...

We wanted to fly Jet Blue direct to PR then Cape Air to Beef but the JB flights don't come on-line until the holidays. When you add all the tips, taxis, etc. flying into Beef is only marginally more expensive, if you buy your plane tickets right. I think next time, if with kids, we will fly direct into Beef...


----------



## SVAuspicious

GeorgeB said:


> So, I need to inquire at Wells Fargo if my Visa puts on an international transaction fee? Does the BofA card carry a monthly fee? What kind of anchoring opportunities are there at Scrub Island? I see that there is a small marina there - is it connected to the Marriott Resort?


Definitely check with your bank to avoid surprise fees.

Anchoring near Scrub is between the Marina Cay mooring field and Great Camanoe and West. The further West you get the longer the dinghy ride, which can be sporty if the wind clocks especially if you have a lot of people.

See TTOL for notices of discounts at Scrub.

Scrub Island is a Marriott property but it is in an odd category - you can't count on points or benefits.



BoxedUp said:


> Everyone's travel plans are different. Some fly into Beef Island, some ferry from St. Thomas, etc. We've done both and ferrying in from St. Thomas is about 1/2 the cost from the NY Metro area than flying into Beef Island. But, you definitely have to allow extra travel time if ferrying since the ferries operate on "island time".


Sometimes "island time" means "tomorrow." If you have a big party a night on St Thomas plus all the cabs and ferry tickets burn up the savings of cheaper flights. I agree with Maine Sail that if you must fly into STT the water taxi is the way to go. Personally I fly in and out of EIS if I can.


----------



## BoxedUp

SVAuspicious said:


> Sometimes "island time" means "tomorrow." If you have a big party a night on St Thomas plus all the cabs and ferry tickets burn up the savings of cheaper flights. I agree with Maine Sail that if you must fly into STT the water taxi is the way to go. Personally I fly in and out of EIS if I can.


EIS is definitely the preferred arrival/departure point.

OTOH, if sailing from the Moorings/Sunsail Base, a R/T ticket from STT to Road Town includes the taxi ride to and from the base and airport. Since you need to be off the boat early, if your travel plans allow (or build it in), it's nice to kick back and relax after a charter and stay ashore for another night rather than hurrying to catch a ferry or a plane. The savings from flying into STT pay for that extra night. But, all in all, you're on vacation and as MS said, the experiences you will share pay dividends that you can't put a price on.


----------



## TakeFive

FWIW, we flew nonstop PHL to STT and ferried over to Road Town. I do not recommend pre-purchasing any ferry tickets, because they all run on island time. It's much better to arrive at the depot and see which boats are actually there and preparing to leave. The competing ferry lines do lots of tricks to try to lock you in as a customer, including helpful kids who want to take your bags for you (and thereby force you to go on their ferry line). You need to resist all of those tricks, take your time, and find out what boats are actually leaving early enough for your to make your connections. I believe that BVI customs/immigration shuts down at 5 pm, so you need to be leaving on a boat by around 4.

At the end we returned our boat, ferried to STT, and flew out the same day. We had plenty of time, but that was helped by a late departure for our nonstop return flight.

I hear that many people provision too heavily, and that can be very wasteful at island prices. Plus, if your refrigeration doesn't work, you can waste a lot of money. We always prefer to pick out our own food, so since Sunsail checkout was not until 11am, we walked to the Rite Way market early that morning and bought our food. We planned to eat lunch on the boat everyday and use restaurants for dinner, and we provisioned accordingly. We would have liked to get roast beef at the Rite Way deli, but they had none, so we ended up with ham and Swiss cold cuts. Those who try to get you to have the boat pre-provisioned say you'll get first dibs on all the food. Does that mean we would have gotten roast beef? I'm not sure - since they also reserve the right to make substitutions due to availability, we might have ended up with ham anyway. I generally don't want to buy cold cuts unless I can see them first, so I chose to take the risk that they would be out of some stuff.

I had forgotten about Scrub Island. We dinghied over from Marina Cay to ask the dive shop where the good snorkeling was, and then we walked around the shops for awhile, mostly just to gawk at all the gawdy stuff, and to privately express our disgust that all the rich New Yawkas would go to a tropical paradise and cloister themselves inside an air conditioned place that looks just like New Yawk. Nobody tried to hit us up for any resort fees while we were there. If they do, I'd suggest that you tell them you paid for a mooring at Marina Cay (which I believe is also owned by Marriott).

Funny story - later that day we dinghied over to the recommended reef so we could snorkel while our son was still out on a dive (the boat had picked him up at our mooring). We looked down and saw our son on the bottom! His dive boat had stopped at the same place.

If you're going to St. John at any point during your trip, I recommend re-provisioning at Starfish Market just outside Cruz Bay. It's a nice store with good selection, and their prices seemed to be only slightly higher than mainland prices - and noticeably lower than most island prices. (That was 3 years ago - things might have changed since then.) Note, however, that there may be restrictions on taking agricultural products back into BVI. I used Starfish market for a USVI-only vacation - I've never taken food across the border.

I believe that all the mooring fields have increased to at least $30. Peter Island is known for being much higher than that. (We didn't go there.)


----------



## Minnewaska

Maine Sail said:


> .....All in all they think Disney is lame now!!.....


That's entirely worth every penny!! I come upon the rare adult that still returns to Disney every year. While I'm happy that they are happy, I can't help but think how much of the world they haven't see or enjoyed. Great lesson for the kids.


----------



## GeorgeB

*A couple more "newbe" BVI Charterer questions*

Thanks for all the helpful replies to my itinerary and cash questions. As we are getting nearer to our departure date, I'm now thinking about the more mundane stuff like check-outs, breakdowns, repairs etc. We will have a charterer provided phone for "trouble" calls, but what should I be looking out for during the check-out? Is there a handy checklist out there? What types of questions should I be asking? I know that refrigeration can be a problem and we are going to request an ice chest. But what else commonly goes wrong? Should I be bringing something else besides my speedo, sun lotion and cash? Being a long time boat owner but total charter novice, I'm worried that I might not think of asking that "obvious" question during the check out.


----------



## SVAuspicious

*Re: A couple more "newbe" BVI Charterer questions*



GeorgeB said:


> what should I be looking out for during the check-out? Is there a handy checklist out there? What types of questions should I be asking? I know that refrigeration can be a problem and we are going to request an ice chest. But what else commonly goes wrong? Should I be bringing something else besides my speedo, sun lotion and cash? Being a long time boat owner but total charter novice, I'm worried that I might not think of asking that "obvious" question during the check out.


See:

https://www.sailonline.com/boat-charter/helpful-files-a-resources/charter-boat-checklist

2003 Boat Checklist

2003 Boat Checklist

The most common failures I can think of are hard-starting outboard engines, fans and lights that don't work, and rotted chain or rode in the bottom of the chain locker. There are still a number of boats with engine-driven refrigeration and some problems are forgetting to turn the timer dial when the engine is running.

Remember your toothbrush.


----------



## Minnewaska

*Re: A couple more "newbe" BVI Charterer questions*



GeorgeB said:


> Thanks for all the helpful replies to my itinerary and cash questions. As we are getting nearer to our departure date, I'm now thinking about the more mundane stuff like check-outs, breakdowns, repairs etc. We will have a charterer provided phone for "trouble" calls, but what should I be looking out for during the check-out? Is there a handy checklist out there? What types of questions should I be asking? I know that refrigeration can be a problem and we are going to request an ice chest. But what else commonly goes wrong? Should I be bringing something else besides my speedo, sun lotion and cash? Being a long time boat owner but total charter novice, I'm worried that I might not think of asking that "obvious" question during the check out.


Did you get this book, either yourself or via your charter provider? It has a great packing guide, as well as very useful cruising info. Check outs are very different by charter company, no standard. Just go with it. As far as breakdowns, I've seen anything and everything. A water tank that would not pump, stove would not light, depth sounder inoperative, oil leak, broken cockpit table, wheel brake fell off, a block at the mast base tore out, and on and on. Something will happen. At some level, you'll have to live with it.

As far as an ice chest goes, keeping ice is a touch difficult. It's not available everywhere you go and will melt daily in the heat and that assumes you keep it out of the sunlight. If you have to walk from a store, even at the marina, to your dinghy and motor back to your mooring, its half melted by the time you arrive. Securing a heavy cooler down below is also a bit tough.

I sometimes try to keep beer and drinks in a cooler, to save room in the fridge, since they can get warmer without spoiling. But its still a pain.

The Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands: Nancy Scott, Simon Scott, Ashley Scott, Julie Johnston: 9780944428986: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/617%[email protected]@[email protected]@617%2BiE4ZMWL


----------



## TakeFive

Some charterers ban coolers because they scratch what's under them. Can't even bring your own.


----------



## capecodda

I'm trying to think of the things that surprise a boat owner about a first charter.

Charter companies typically give you very few tools. As a boat owner, your first instinct when something easy to fix is broken, is to pull out the tools. I've typically seen something like a rusty screw driver and pliers in the tool kit, if that. Also, hardly any spares. 

I'm sure the thinking is, the charterer may just make it worse. You can call for help, depending on the company that may or may not be immediately coming, maybe someone who works for the company or a contractor on a given island. They may or may not be particularly skilled in the task.

So at least bring your Leatherman, or multitool packed in your checked bag. 

I also bring a 12 volt charger for cell phone. Warning, check your data/voice plan if you are using your phone down there, it could become the most costly part of your trip. Turn off data roaming, or know what the deal is.

During the checkout, ask about and try all boat systems. Make sure stuff works before you go. Don't take it for granted that the company has tested everything. Fresh water, heads, engine, winches, windlass, electronics, etc. Try to get everything fixed before you shove off, since you won't have the right tools or spares to do it underway.

Expect things not to be your way in the boat. Owning your own boat you probably keep things in good condition. Charter boats are not, even from the best companies. If the boat is cosmetically challenged, but mechanical systems are in good working order, you are dealing with a good charter company. If nothing breaks for a whole week, you're lucky, even at the high priced operators. 

Expect to work on island time. Greet people with common courtesy before asking for something. Give everyone who helps you respect, and you'll get it back, and you'll get what you want and underway quicker than the city slicker who arrives with an attitude. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## jwing

*Re: A couple more "newbe" BVI Charterer questions*

GeorgeB, my main advice to you is, "Stop worrying; it will all work out just fine." If you you allow imperfections to ruin your vacation, well that's your fault.

OK, now some particulars:

Don't worry about asking the right questions at checkout. The charter guy will be checking you out to see if you understand what he is talking about, and he will let you know everything you need to know. So, LISTEN. Be humble and have him demonstrate all the systems on the boat. It is wise it have more than one person witness the demonstrations, since it is hard to remember everything.

I always bring my own snorkel gear, and I recommend it to everybody. If you don't, make sure there is a set for everybody *on the boat* when you depart. That might require you to ask for it. Make sure it fits and is in good condition.

If music is important to you, consider bringing your own playback/speaker set. This is one of those things that a charter company might be very slow to repair.


----------



## Minnewaska

As for tools......

I've never seen a spare anything that I recall aboard. As I highly recommend carrying on your luggage (and you really should not need more), a leatherman is out. If you're willing to miss your ferry or briefing or whatever, because of a luggage miscue, the leatherman is in.

For George..... if you're concerned about the briefing, see whether the charter company has an online operators manual for the exact vessel you'll charter. Study in advance will make things go more smoothly.


----------



## capecodda

Minnewaska said:


> As for tools......
> 
> I've never seen a spare anything that I recall aboard. As I highly recommend carrying on your luggage (and you really should not need more), a leatherman is out. If you're willing to miss your ferry or briefing or whatever, because of a luggage miscue, the leatherman is in.
> 
> For George..... if you're concerned about the briefing, see whether the charter company has an online operators manual for the exact vessel you'll charter. Study in advance will make things go more smoothly.


Good point if you're carrying on, no Leatherman for sure. I'm always checking something due to too much dive/snorkel gear. But, carry on includes bathing suit, t-shirt, and tooth brush which worse case could get you thru a week!


----------



## Minnewaska

capecodda said:


> Good point if you're carrying on, no Leatherman for sure. I'm always checking something due to too much dive/snorkel gear. But, carry on includes bathing suit, t-shirt, and tooth brush which worse case could get you thru a week!


Roll everything tightly into a log and pack in a carry-on sized duffel. In a full week aboard, I've never used all I've packed this way.

The only problem I have is I can't get away with 3 ounces of sunscreen and have to buy it when I arrive. That's not hard to do.


----------



## GeorgeB

So, I’m only a couple of weeks away from the trip so it is a perfect time to stew and start worrying about the minutia. The checklists were very helpful. The info provided from the charter company while being nice, was not very detailed. What? No maintenance logs? How un aerospace like! I think it will take a week in the islands to knock the aerospace out of me so please humor me along. Can you guys actually put everything in an overhead bag including mask and fins? (we have a 14 day charter) I was thinking about bringing a rigging knife (I like the leatherman idea too.) But that means checked baggage. Should I “risk” it and only bring items that can only go in the carry-on? If you have checked baggage and it misses the flight, can you make arrangements to have it delivered to the charter base or are you basically Sierra-Oscar-Oscar-Lima?


----------



## capecodda

George,

Yea, it ain't aerospace, in fact is just the opposite

Mini packs lighter than me, I've always checked something, including expensive dive gear, and it's always made it. But as they say, past performance is no indication ..... But Mini is right, you'll need a fraction of the stuff most people bring.

And you're a tough one buddy, I suspect it will take you at least 1 pain killer to put away the check list

It's headed for single digits and below here, I'm jealous.


----------



## jwing

GeorgeB said:


> So, I'm only a couple of weeks away from the trip so it is a perfect time to stew and start worrying about the minutia. The checklists were very helpful. The info provided from the charter company while being nice, was not very detailed. What? No maintenance logs? How un aerospace like!


I never worried about a thing...that's what I was paying big bucks to the charter company for....and I always had a fantastic time. If anything goes wrong with the boat, call the charter company and they will send a mechanic out to you.



GeorgeB said:


> I think it will take a week in the islands to knock the aerospace out of me so please humor me along.


It will probably take you longer than a week. Pack your bags now and relax. Make a conscious effort to get yourself into "island time" as soon as you set foot in the airplane.



GeorgeB said:


> Can you guys actually put everything in an overhead bag including mask and fins? (we have a 14 day charter)


You should be able to get all of your clothes and toiletries into a carry-on. You can fit at least two sets of snorkel gear in one checked bag.



GeorgeB said:


> I was thinking about bringing a rigging knife (I like the leatherman idea too.)


You don't need tools, but you should have a friendly, relaxed attitude; it will make the marina people more likely to want to give you great service.



GeorgeB said:


> If you have checked baggage and it misses the flight, can you make arrangements to have it delivered to the charter base or are you basically Sierra-Oscar-Oscar-Lima?


No problem, mahn! Simply ask the airline to deliver your bag to the charter company. Then tell the charter company to expect your bag. They will find a way to get your bag to your boat. For instance, one year I hired a dive guide on the third day of my trip. When they came out to pick me up, they had my lost bag with them. If your snorkel bag gets lost, just use one of the charter company's sets until yours finds its way to you.


----------



## BoxedUp

GeorgeB said:


> Can you guys actually put everything in an overhead bag including mask and fins?


Most charter companies offer snorkeling gear but I always pack my own snorkel and mask and bring aboard the fins and an extra mask that they have at the base.

Also, we bring along surf shoes to protect our tootsies when beaching.


----------



## redfishnc

I went with Moorings and a 33' monohull for our first charter last year. I picked them to get a furling mainsail since we were a little (lot) unsure about what to expect. I had ocean sailing and we kept the boat in Oriental for a while but little overnight runs (virtually impossible where we live in Wilmington, NC). I had sailed for about 5 years on a Catalina 30, much of it single handed. I sent in my sailing resume and was called pretty quickly and questioned by their guy on sailing to a destination and anchoring. I worked in Toronto and bought the boat in Rochester so there were two 'destination' trips. I had a captain of a local research vessel come over and spend 4 hours reviewing our navigation skills a week before departure. We did experience a few squalls and winds up to 30 knots. I can tell you it was #1 on my bucket list and the best time I have ever had on a boat. It was quite an experience to leave NC in the morning and be on our boat alone headed for Peter Island within hours. I can tell you I had the nerves going when we hit Drakes Channel but quickly it became 'Sailing', just like anywhere else. Navigation was easy but do pay attention and ask plenty of questions at your briefing. Take a map to your briefing and mark it up. The briefing guy was great and had all the answers. We did the loop around Tortola, Virgin Gorda, and Jost Van Dyke. You will have a blast.

We did the same trip on a 52' cat trip (won in Annapolis) with 2 other couples and a captain a month later. It was a totally different trip but it was still great fun. i was designated the painkiller maker from skills honed on our earlier trip.

Sorry about the long post, I still get excited when I relive these trips. We will do it again with another sailing couple on a larger monohull soon. By the way I am 64 and I wish I had done it a long time ago....


----------



## SVAuspicious

jwing said:


> No problem, mahn! Simply ask the airline to deliver your bag to the charter company. Then tell the charter company to expect your bag. They will find a way to get your bag to your boat. For instance, one year I hired a dive guide on the third day of my trip. When they came out to pick me up, they had my lost bag with them. If your snorkel bag gets lost, just use one of the charter company's sets until yours finds its way to you.


If you fly into STT and ferry over to Tortola to charter getting bags to catch up with you has a lot of moving parts. The airline gets it to the ferry (probably) who get it to BVI customs (maybe) who process it when they get to (certainly but island time) after which someone not clearly defined (often a taxi driver who someone has to pay) will (maybe) get the bag from customs and take it to the charter base who will contact you (maybe) to arrange a pick up point. There are a lot of moving parts.


----------



## Minnewaska

If you're bags don't show up in STT and you're in the BVI, I'm willing to bet a night of painkillers they never catch up with you. How will they move between countries unattended?

I've never had a concern with snorkel gear available at and charter company. One, however, had us rent our own at the shop on the dock at Nanny Cay. In any case, if insure you have what fits, it's fine.


----------



## SVAuspicious

Minnewaska said:


> If you're bags don't show up in STT and you're in the BVI, I'm willing to bet a night of painkillers they never catch up with you. How will they move between countries unattended?


Same as lots of other freight between the islands. My point is that it isn't timely and there is an appreciable loss rate for luggage.

Yet another benefit to using EIS.


----------



## GeorgeB

Are "STT" and "EIS" airport codes? We will be flying through Miami to San Juan PR on American and then a puddle jumper (affiliated with American) to Tortola (Beef Island). So, hopefully, the connections are simple and the biggest problem being checked baggage not making the puddle jumper. But I suppose then we would have the airline deliver the bags to the charter base. Ms. B is all worried about provisioning and is thinking about bringing things like coffee and spices in her checked baggage. Any thoughts? What about drinking water? Should we purchase or rely on the water in the boat’s tanks? Any good Montezuma’s revenge stories out there? Somebody told me that ATMs are hard to come by and that the “banking center” is not on Tortola. Marina Cay comes to mind. How true is this? We are still going to follow Mainesail’s excellent advice however. Sorry for all the “freshman” questions but as they say: “Preparation prevents piss poor performance”.


----------



## Minnewaska

Plenty of grocery stores to buy coffee. Leave it home. Connecting flights are the number one risk for lost checked bags. Now your bags may be in PR, while you're in BVI.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Here's what we do about provisioning. We generally arrive in Roadtown the day before the charter begins and spend the night on board. In the afternoon we go into town, have lunch, then go to the grocery. I forget the name but I think there are only two and it is not Bobby's. Buy a ton of nonperishable stuff. Buy juice, beer, wine, liquor and plenty of drinking water. Buy produce and grains and bread. 

It's good to have an idea of how much cooking you intend to do and even some tentative menus. A list can be helpful. Buy as little as you can of things that need refrigeration. 

Buy some frozen meat, but not too much because you can lose it if you have a cooling glitch. 

When you go into the store, let the customer service desk know that you are provisioning a charter. They will give you a free ride back to the charter base.

This works for us. We are the kind of people who like to stroll the aisles when we grocery shop.

I know of a few other grocery stores but not many. There's one in Spanishtown and one in West End. You can restock at these. 

I would not drink the water from the boat's tanks.

Have fun. We will be on our sixth charter in the BVI in February.


----------



## SVAuspicious

GeorgeB said:


> Are "STT" and "EIS" airport codes?


Yes. STT is St Thomas and EIS is Beef Island. Since you are flying through SJU (San Juan) to EIS you will be in much better shape if luggage goes astray. The airline will get it to the charter base.

Expect a long walk in SJU when you change flights.



GeorgeB said:


> Ms. B is all worried about provisioning and is thinking about bringing things like coffee and spices in her checked baggage.


There is plenty of good coffee in the markets. I would not use luggage space for it, especially since some people still use coffee grounds in association with drug trafficking. I do take spices in small jars or Ziploc bags; while spices are readily available in the BVI they are expensive and I'll never use a whole jar of anything on a charter. The exception is a few curries I stock up on at Sunny Caribbee and take home.

There are a number of choices for shopping. Bobby's has had a lot of business difficulties in the last couple of years and is shaky at best. Your other two main shopping options are RiteWay and One Mart. Either is fine. RiteWay has a cash and carry warehouse store called RTW that is good for bulk items, paper, drinks, and alcohol; RTW is next to the main RiteWay store in Roadtown. As noted above if you tell the store you are provisioning for a charter you can generally get a free ride back. Check in when you enter the store. One Mart and RiteWay both have websites with online shopping - you can even order what you want and have it delivered to your boat - that will give Mrs. B a clear indication of what is going to be available. There are more products than on the lists - see the instructions on the websites. They'll pop right up in Google.

There are medium-sized and small stores for odds and ends scattered around the islands for odds and ends. Other than Rosy's in Spanishtown on Virgin Gorda you won't find any fancy. Off the top of my head there are places in West End (Soper's Hole), Great Harbor JVD, Trellis Bay, Cane Garden Bay, Leverick Bay, and Maya Cove. Many of the tourist shops that sell t-shirts will have sundries like batteries, sunscreen, toothpaste, and such.

No issues with the general drinking water, although I tend to shy away from boat tank water on charter boats.

ATMs are readily available on Tortola and Virgin Gorda although not as common as you may be used to. Infrastructure can be shaky and any given ATM may have shut down if it can't "phone home." The fees are likely to be higher than you are used to. I recommend taking plenty of cash. Credit cards are widely accepted. Check with your card company for foreign transaction fees. It doesn't matter that the US dollar is the currency - it still counts as a foreign transaction.

The banking center is in Roadtown on Tortola. Marina Cay is a tiny place with a small resort, a store, and a restaurant. No banking.


----------



## Minnewaska

There is also a small store at the Bitter End Yacht club. Not much, but canned, fresh and frozen are available, IIRC. I consider them to be like those cooking shows, where you get a basket full of crazy stuff to make something good. Not nearly that tough, but it's fun to make a good meal out of limited supplies. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> If you're bags don't show up in STT and you're in the BVI, I'm willing to bet a night of painkillers they never catch up with you. How will they move between countries unattended?


I will take this bet. Is it still available? You will lose but we can still have fun while you are buying.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> As for tools......
> 
> I've never seen a spare anything that I recall aboard. As I highly recommend carrying on your luggage (and you really should not need more), a leatherman is out. If you're willing to miss your ferry or briefing or whatever, because of a luggage miscue, the leatherman is in.
> 
> For George..... if you're concerned about the briefing, see whether the charter company has an online operators manual for the exact vessel you'll charter. Study in advance will make things go more smoothly.


A charter company I'm associated with has 13 tools in a bag on each vessel. Spares on each vessel include, all belts, impellers, primary fuel filters and secondary fuel filters (for main engines and generator), 3 quarts of oil (1 quart ATF if required), one gallon of engine coolant and a spare dinghy prop!


----------



## GeorgeB

O.k., cool it on the Leatherman and nix the rigging knife too. Is it safe to assume that there will be something like a Marlinspike on board to loosen up a recalcitrant knot? (We are going through BVI Yacht Charters in Road Town.) We will be doing a “dry fit” with our luggage tonight so the games begin on what goes and what stays. By the way, the current forecast for Road Town is winds 9-10 kts, temp 84 and 40% chance of rain. Do I need a rain jacket? (Hey, I’m a Californian and we are world renown for being hydrophobic’ s)

A couple more BVI questions. Is there any reason why I should bring my little Garmin Map12 GPS along? I know that the islands are pretty close together and I’m assuming that everyone steers to a compass heading to the next buoy. All line of sight stuff. I’m thinking about Anegada – twenty NM out, low, featureless landmass, and a narrow, “tricky” entrance. Any pointers or am I overthinking this too? The boat has a C80 but I’m expecting it not to work.

We Northern Californians have precious little opportunity to pick up moorings. The books say to pick up the pendant with a boathook and thread a bridle through it to boat cleats. Easy peasy, right? Is there a special bridle line on the boat and I’m supposing you adjust the length according to what your neighbors have done?


----------



## doug1957

I would not assume that there is a marlinspike or a sharp knife. We brought that in a checked bag. Didn't need to use it.

We took rain jackets and never used them. The rain showers can be heavy, but are brief, at least this time of year.

All charters will have a chart plotter. You don't need anything fancy here and could probably live without a compass unless you're going to Anegada. You can see where you're going. For Anegada, you'll see a flotilla going out every morning from Gorda Sound. It's about 5 degrees from there.

We just got back from our first trip there. I was amazed at how simple it was. The shorelines are generally bold, the coral is easy to spot, and it's pretty deep everywhere except for the harbors. 

Ask in your briefing about the pendant. We used dock lines, but the catamarans had a different system. The most difficult about this was for the one on the helm to keep the mooring fairly close so a pendant could be put on. Even in the harbors, it was blowing you off the mooring at 16 to 20 kts. But if you miss, you just go around again.


----------



## SVAuspicious

FarCry said:


> A charter company I'm associated with has 13 tools in a bag on each vessel. Spares on each vessel include, all belts, impellers, primary fuel filters and secondary fuel filters (for main engines and generator), 3 quarts of oil (1 quart ATF if required), one gallon of engine coolant and a spare dinghy prop!


That all depends on the charter company and the relationship between the company and the boat owner. Moorings for example has their spares ashore as the company covers maintenance costs. Other companies keep them on the boat as the costs are billed through to the boat owners.



GeorgeB said:


> Is it safe to assume that there will be something like a Marlinspike on board to loosen up a recalcitrant knot?


Nope. You can probably count on a screwdriver. Check.



GeorgeB said:


> Do I need a rain jacket?


Sure. Wear a windbreaker on the plane. That will be plenty.



GeorgeB said:


> A couple more BVI questions. Is there any reason why I should bring my little Garmin Map12 GPS along? I know that the islands are pretty close together and I'm assuming that everyone steers to a compass heading to the next buoy. All line of sight stuff. I'm thinking about Anegada - twenty NM out, low, featureless landmass, and a narrow, "tricky" entrance. Any pointers or am I overthinking this too? The boat has a C80 but I'm expecting it not to work.


Lots of people like taking the track data home.

Buoy? What buoy? "Head out there and go left. The long gray island is Virgin Gorda. Cooper is the second to the right." Table placemats are fine for navigation. This place is easy.

Anegada is only slightly more challenging. With no chartplotter just head a bit West of North until you see Anegada. You should be able to see the trees on Pomato Point in an hour or so. Give yourself some room and run the marks into the anchorage. Note the marks are really small. If you can't see them you aren't close enough. Other than that it isn't tricky. Fairly straight entrance toward the Government dock, then left toward the restaurants and the mooring fields. Don't try to take your dinghy across the reef that bisects the field - the water is inches deep. Go around. Your chart brief should be clear.

The chartplotter will almost certainly work.



GeorgeB said:


> The books say to pick up the pendant with a boathook and thread a bridle through it to boat cleats. Easy peasy, right? Is there a special bridle line on the boat and I'm supposing you adjust the length according to what your neighbors have done?


Right and ha! in that order.

You'll almost certainly use a dock line as a bridle.

The keys to picking up a mooring are not to go too fast and keep the boathook down close to the water. You don't want to swing it down from over your head. The pendant will have an eye at the end and a swimming pool float alongside. Get the eye on deck and jam the pendant under the aft horn of the bow cleat so the float holds the pendant. The dock line you have ready can be reeved through the eye and cleated off immediately after pulling the float off the cleat. Both ends of the bridle should go to the same cleat. <- Read this again and believe it. To do otherwise results in middle of the night fire drills when the bridle chafes through.


----------



## ianjoub

SVAuspicious said:


> Both ends of the bridle should go to the same cleat. <- Read this again and believe it. To do otherwise results in middle of the night fire drills when the bridle chafes through.


We were specifically taught the other way in ASA courses... It is interesting to hear the real world viewpoints.


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> I will take this bet. Is it still available? You will lose but we can still have fun while you are buying.


Not that I know how we'll test this, but you're on. It really is a no lose, until the morning after those painkillers.

Just to be clear. Your bags have to show up at the STT airport, after you leave to go pick up your charter from a BVI bareboat company. That was the scenario.


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> A charter company I'm associated with has 13 tools in a bag on each vessel. Spares on each vessel include, all belts, impellers, primary fuel filters and secondary fuel filters (for main engines and generator), 3 quarts of oil (1 quart ATF if required), one gallon of engine coolant and a spare dinghy prop!


Quality operation you have there. I will amend my previous comment to acknowledge a quart of oil.

A dingy prop..... :laugher Now that's funny.

Filters, belts, impellers.... if they were there, it was a secret.

I didn't mention tools, but at best I've seen some cheap tractor tools or an unopened blister pack.


----------



## FarCry

You'd be amazed how many times during a season that a dinghy prop and the supplied tools gets the charterer's dinghy up and moving again quickly...


----------



## TakeFive

Our Sunsail charter in BVI was a <6 month old boat. It was a 7 day charter, but actually 6 days since they count the first night at the dock as a day. In those 6 days we had to have 3 service calls. We had a great time anyway, because they came quickly. Key points:


Stuff breaks, even on new boats
It really matters who you charter from, because their quality of service can make or break your trip.


----------



## magdiego

GeorgeB said:


> We are going through BVI Yacht Charters in Road Town.


We chartered with them on our first (and to date only) time last June/July. They were very prompt the two times we called for help - once for the dinghy outboard, which wouldn't start the first time we tried, wish we'd tested it during checkout. (hint, hint)



GeorgeB said:


> We Northern Californians have precious little opportunity to pick up moorings. The books say to pick up the pendant with a boathook and thread a bridle through it to boat cleats. Easy peasy, right? Is there a special bridle line on the boat and I'm supposing you adjust the length according to what your neighbors have done?


Southern Californians don't get much practice either.  Mooring was probably our biggest stress factor prior to the trip, and turned out to be no big deal. Chris (the dockmaster) covered mooring in the very detailed boat briefing, and after our second mooring we felt like pros. He did suggest that we take a look at the mooring ball after we moored, not all the balls are in great shape.

Have fun!


----------



## FarCry

magdiego said:


> Southern Californians don't get much practice either.  Mooring was probably our biggest stress factor prior to the trip, and turned out to be no big deal. Chris (the dockmaster) covered mooring in the very detailed boat briefing, and after our second mooring we felt like pros. He did suggest that we take a look at the mooring ball after we moored, not all the balls are in great shape.
> 
> Have fun!


Working for a local charter company we go a little bit further. We encourage our charter guests to get connected to the ball and then put the vessel in reverse and really pull on it. Doing so helps to confirm a few things. First, your cleat hitches aren't slipping and are probably correct. Second, your bow cleats are probably attached well. Third, the mooring will probably hold you in the event of a little squall overnight. You would be amazed at just how often moorings do fail every year down here. I strongly encourage people to jump in the water and eyeball the mooring tackle with a snorkel mask after they given it a good tug with the boat. Nobody likes to wake up in the dark to the dreaded "thud" in the night!!!


----------



## GeorgeB

I'm getting close to departure and down to my last couple of questions. Has anyone stayed at Marina Cay and are there moorings there? I am supposing that moorings are the norm nowadays, but should I expect to do a little anchoring too? I will be at Anegada, Cane Garden Bay, Marina Cay/Scrub Island and am not sure of moorings there. Are there other places where I should count on anchoring?


----------



## TakeFive

There are moorings at Marina Cay. If they're all taken, there are lots more in Trellis Bay. We were there first week of January 2013 (peak season) and were able to find a mooring every night - no anchoring needed. You want to be tied up by happy hour anyway.


----------



## ianjoub

I have no answers for you, but enjoy your vacation!


----------



## FarCry

As Takefive mentions, there are moorings at the locations you've listed. Rarely would you need to anchor in the BVI if you don't want to. If you pull into a busy anchorage late in the day, your odds of not getting a mooring increase exponentially. Have a Plan B ahead of time and you'll be golden. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## radly53

Go for it, you seem like you have skills and common sence. 
You can't be worse then the bone heads sailing here now. This week alone I've seen four people lose there dinghies, because they cant tie them off, two at the dock and two off the boat, had a cat anchor on top of me and swing into me, saw a cat back down and rap the dinghy painter in the prop, and one of the bests was a cat a drift because they could not tie a cleat to hold them the mooring. That was by Willy T's
And the week is not over yet


----------



## SVAuspicious

GeorgeB said:


> I'm getting close to departure and down to my last couple of questions. Has anyone stayed at Marina Cay and are there moorings there? I am supposing that moorings are the norm nowadays, but should I expect to do a little anchoring too? I will be at Anegada, Cane Garden Bay, Marina Cay/Scrub Island and am not sure of moorings there. Are there other places where I should count on anchoring?


There are moorings at Anegada - two fields (watch the reef between them) with room to anchor Southwest of the fields.

Cane Garden Bay has a lot of moorings. Anchor West of the moorings.

Marina Cay has a good sized mooring field. You can anchor North of the field. It's a medium dinghy run to Scrub and a very long one to Trellis - not recommended for people that haven't run a dinghy in seas.

Happy to help you with anchorages as I prefer to anchor than take a ball, but unfortunately you can't count on the ground tackle of charter boats.


----------



## Cwhit767

George B,

Good luck with your upcoming charter, and thanks for keeping this thread going. I've been following, but too busy to post (plus being a newbie myself), nothing to offer except my best wishes for a great trip.

We too are planning our first BVI trip in June, and have just set up our charter. It was not required, but having limited sailing experience, we are going to take a Skipper with us the first day. I think that will give us some piece of mind, and help us get started.

Some great posts here about credit cards. I too travel internationally and can confirm that Amex is virtually useless in most places. US Cash is King in most places in the Caribbean, just be careful with it and don't keep it all in one place.

As for your checked bags, being in the business, my best advice for you is to show up plenty early wherever you're leaving from in CA (Especially SFO or LAX). I've seen more people have their bags miss the originating flight, because they're cutting it too close at the airport, and the bag(s) don't have time to make it thought the "bag room" logistics (especially if TSA decides to give your bag an extra screening - that makes it take a lot longer to get to the plane). If you give yourself plenty of time, and the flight is not delayed much, they should have plenty,of time to make it on board and make the proper connections down line in MIA and SJU. I also agree that flying into EIS will help get your bags to you quicker if they do go missing somewhere, and will be quicker and easier to get them to you. Besides that pack light and don't pack anything you can't live without, or would otherwise ruin your trip!

Please come back to the thread when you get back and give us (or PM me) a re-count of your experiences. Looking forward to hearing about it.

All the best!

Chris


----------



## FarCry

SVAuspicious said:


> There are moorings at Anegada - two fields (watch the reef between them) with room to anchor Southwest of the fields.


Unless they have put the moorings back in recently, there has been just one mooring field for about a year. The ones in front of Neptune's, NW of the reef, were removed.


----------



## SHNOOL

You know I took the test mentioned earlier on in this thread, to see if I could charter in the BVIs bareboat...and I answered all the questions leaning toward less experience rather than more... and they STILL qualified me for charter bareboat...

Credit card captain indeed... I think the only way I'd take out a bareboat for the first time would be with another skipper aboard who had done it before, or hire a captain for a day. NO I am not putting that thought process on others, just myself.

This is me who has never skippered from launch to dock anything bigger than a 27 foot US Yacht.


----------



## BoxedUp

radly53 said:


> You can't be worse then the bone heads sailing here now. This week alone I've seen four people lose there dinghies, because they cant tie them off, two at the dock and two off the boat, had a cat anchor on top of me and swing into me, saw a cat back down and rap the dinghy painter in the prop, and one of the bests was a cat a drift because they could not tie a cleat to hold them the mooring. That was by Willy T's
> And the week is not over yet


To those over-nighting in The Bight near Willy T's:

BVI = Boaters Very Intoxicated


----------



## GeorgeB

Cwhit767, I must apologize and also thank you for allowing me to “hijack” your thread the way I did. I figured that I’m a first time charterer too and rather than have two threads… So I told my wife about the risk of lost luggage being checking in too late. She countered with the thought that checking in too early and the bags sitting around unattended on the tarmac is how they get lost. Is this true also? And if so do you have a recommendation on when we should check in? I’m thinking two hours ahead – we are departing from SFO and their security lines are notorious, especially in light of the recent events. 

I have lots of sailing experience but haven’t chartered since 1979! (I was a boy wonder then). So I am experiencing a lot of anxiety myself. I appreciate all the excellent help given on this message stream. I will be sure to give an “after action” report and will be doing a “lessons learned” exercise. I’m not that good at posting photos, but who knows? Cwhit767, you will do fine this summer. If there is anything you would like me to pay special attention too, just let me know.


----------



## Cwhit767

Hi George,
No problem, I'm glad you kept the thread going, and it's given me a lot of useful information too. From all who I've spoken to, as long as you're a conciencence boater, you'll be fine, especially with your prior experience. I think of myself as one also, but I'll be nervousness too when I first get out there. A friend of mine has offered me some crew time on his 42 ketch this winter, while another has offered to take me out on his 30 Hunter if I can get to where he lives. That should help, as both have done several charters before.

Didn't mean to scare you about the bags. 2 hours should be fine. We see a lot of people who wait until an hour before, maybe because they have "Pre-check" $status which gets them through security quicker. They get there, but there bags don't. 2 hours is a good number - don't go less and anything over 2 1/2 is probably a waste of time. If you do curbside check-in, make sure to tip the guy taking your bags ($5 per is good) - maybe even ask how his day is going. The former because you want him to tag it correctly, the latter just because it's a nice thing to do and they do work hard. Luggage tagging is all bar coded these days, so even if it misses somewhere, they can still track it and get it to you. I always stress the bags, but it always seems to work out okay.

Can't think of anything to look specifically for, other than just noting any "gotchas" lurking out there. Thanks for the reply and have a great trip!

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Minnewaska

GeorgeB said:


> ....She countered with the thought that checking in too early and the bags sitting around unattended on the tarmac is how they get lost. Is this true also?


First, just don't check any luggage. Carry on really is plenty. You can each bring a duffle and a backpack.

As for your wife's concern, that's just not how it works. Luggage doesn't sit on the tarmac. If you must check bags, just get there when the recommend. Generally 2hr prior to international flights, 90 mins before domestic.



> So I am experiencing a lot of anxiety myself


Couldn't tell. 

Just chill mon...... Don't worry, be happy. That will come in handy.


----------



## GeorgeB

Minnewaska, ain't that the truth. I'm thinking about sleeping with my Pac Cup trophy instead of the o' teddy bear tonight as a security blanket. I think that traveling with MrsB brings out the aerospace in me. Never have these issues when I fly out to join the guys for the races.


----------



## ChristinaM

FarCry said:


> Unless they have put the moorings back in recently, there has been just one mooring field for about a year. The ones in front of Neptune's, NW of the reef, were removed.


That was still true a few weeks ago and the staff at Neptune's didn't say anything about putting in any when we asked.

And if you haven't been in a while, the channel at Anegada has been moved. You now come in further east (closer to the ferry dock). You can anchor right near there (just keep going straight instead of turning left to the mooring field), or go through the moorings and anchor on the far side in front of Neptune's (but not too close to shore, you'll see the markers for the shallow spot). We had no problem in front of Neptune's with 6'1 draft but I wouldn't have wanted to be there drawing much more than that. There were often a few boats off of Pomato Point but it seemed rolly. Beautiful beach though and there is a restaurant over there too.

ETA: There are still a fair number of moorings in Anegada. We were there before high season really kicked in but I don't think anyone had to anchor who didn't want do. I would recommend getting there early in the day but mostly because the more you can explore the more you'll love it.


----------



## ChristinaM

Minnewaska said:


> There is also a small store at the Bitter End Yacht club. Not much, but canned, fresh and frozen are available, IIRC. I consider them to be like those cooking shows, where you get a basket full of crazy stuff to make something good. Not nearly that tough, but it's fun to make a good meal out of limited supplies. Maybe it's just me.


There's a better market in Gun Creek (Buck's) and a free hourly ferry from Bitter End if you have the time. Takes a little more time but we got some nice bacon wrapped tenderloins & bone-in pork chops and decent veggies. It's a very short walk from the dock.

The store at Leverick Bay has far more selection than at Bitter End and the prices were a bit better.

The only decent stuff at Bitter End's shop was the fresh baked goods. We did get some burgers and fresh buns at Bitter End that weren't horribly expensive.


----------



## ChristinaM

GeorgeB said:


> Ms. B is all worried about provisioning and is thinking about bringing things like coffee and spices in her checked baggage. Any thoughts?


I just spent 2 months eating what I could buy (and carry back to the boat) in the BVIs. You'll be fine. Bobby's in Cane Garden Bay is a good mid-trip stock up. You can also get good groceries in Soper's Hole (Harbour Market at the east end of the tourist stuff on the south shore), Road Town (near Village Cay though I here the best spot is the RiteWay near the Moorings base), North Sound (Leverick Bay, Bitter End, & Buck's in Gun Creek) and I'm probably missing a few. Bobby's at Nanny Cay was closed but there appears to be a pair of shops on the other side of their harbor. There were corner stores in Anegada that probably have stuff but I didn't shop there. Aragorn's in Trellis Bay sells some bread and fresh produce, mostly tropical fruit. There was a small grocery store there too.

If you're in the Bight, Cooper or Peter Island then there's a little power boat "Deliverance" that comes by late in the day with some essentials and treats, and to pick up garbage. I got bread, mangoes, tortilla chips and coco lopez  They also had rum, ice cream bars, baked sweets and peppers. If you call them on channel 16 earlier in the day they'll take special orders and bring stuff out to you.


----------

